# veg for rabbit



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

what veg are ok for rabbit he seems to enjoy carrots & broccolli and odd bit of apple. He has loads of different things from pet shop with dandilions and some with mint in also enjoys the rabbit brunch treats. He is out in run during day if weather is nice so has grass and dandilions then as well.He is around 9 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

I give cauli leaves,cabbage,carrots,pears,apples,broccoli,spring greens.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have a look here

Rabbit Rehome - Choosing the Right Rabbit Food for Your Bunny

Everything should be given in moderation, be careful with carrots and apples as they have high sugar content.

Safe and unsafe food list:

Safe Food for Rabbits


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for replies just want to try and give him a variety rather than just carrot


----------



## Bugs Bunny (May 3, 2008)

*Crofty, which breed of rabbit is the small black rabbit you have a picture of above ?*


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

crofty said:


> Have a look here
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Choosing the Right Rabbit Food for Your Bunny
> 
> ...


Been on the rabbit rehome page never got past looking at rabbits needing homes there is a lovely white lop on there fell in love with her. God i wish i wasnt such a soft touch when it comes to animals we would have hundreds if i bought everyone i fell in love with


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bugs Bunny said:


> *Crofty, which breed of rabbit is the small black rabbit you have a picture of above ?*


Im not too sure, he's a rescue, we think he's mini lop x english. He's called Joey


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

You probably know this already but introduce new veg very slowly. About the size of a stamp at first, and only one thing at a time so if your rabbit has a bad reaction you know what not to give next time.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

theres a really good book caled "the really useful bunny guide"
full of lots of practical advice for a pet owner! i'd thouroughly reccomend it!


----------



## dacia (Oct 17, 2008)

Vegetables can be an important part of a rabbit's balanced diet. For rabbits who drink little water, fresh vegetables can help to provide much needed hydration. It is important to realize, however, that some rabbits tolerate vegetables well, while others may suffer from gas or runny stools if they consume too many or the wrong kind of vegetables. Try to offer rabbits who tolerate vegetables well an assortment of vegetables daily. A typical daily serving of vegetables would be approximately 2 cups per 6 lbs ofbody weight.New veggies should be introduced slowly, even when your rabbit is used to eating fresh food. Start by giving your rabbit a small quantity of a new veggie, then check for soft stools, diarrhea or gas. A rabbit with gas may shift around excessively.
-------------------------------------

Dacia


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

i give mine nettles that have been dried in the sun they love them.allso i sometimes give them shepards purse it is good for upset stomachs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> i give mine nettles that have been dried in the sun they love them.allso i sometimes give them shepards purse it is good for upset stomachs


dried nettles,never tried that one,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dried nettles,never tried that one,


dry them till they go brown they sometimes smell a little bit the bunnys love them full of goodness


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i give mine the usual vieggies and leaves and also a lot of herbs, they love corriander and parsley, one of them loves basil too. mango and papaya go down well sometimes.


----------

